# Humminbird HELIX 5 SI/GPS Combo



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Looking to upgrade from an ancient hummingbird to the Humminbird HELIX 5 SI/GPS Combo. I have very limited knowledge on all the new technology and really don't feel like I need more than what this unit offers. Does anyone know if you have to buy a navionics or lakemasters card or do you have the luxury of just downloading and paying for specific lakes?


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

You can just buy certain lakes.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

ya13ya03 said:


> You can just buy certain lakes.


 thanks


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

Here is info for the Humminbird Chart Select product ... 

https://chartselect.humminbird.com/chartselect?locale=en

Rickie


----------

